# 2010 GTI MK6 - HID Headlight housing : Can it be opened/closed and still function? (paint inner chrome black & reseal)



## Shutterbug927 (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone know if/how the headlight assembly might be opened on an 2010 MKVI GTI HID headlight housing successfully to repaint/resurface the chrome pieces within and reseal the unit and reuse without burning out the lamps or discoloring the inner glass of the unit? 

:thumbup:


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

So you want to "Joey mod" your MK6 headlights?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gone are the days of easy joey-modding. 

It's going to require cutting the lens open.


----------



## Floof (Sep 21, 2010)

EDIT: Apparently MKVI/B6s are plastic welded, so there is a different technique. However, if there is anyone who has a MKV or older, and used the search tool and ends up here, the technique below still works. 

**WARNING: FOR MKV AND OLDER ONLY** 
Video for HIDs: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ykXparp-GA 

DIY(just apply to MKV headlights, the process is exactly the same) 

http://www.mazdaspeedforums.org/forum/f429/how-bake-open-paint-your-headlights-video-pics-54899/ 

on my old MKV:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

BsickPassat said:


> gone are the days of easy joey-modding.
> 
> It's going to require cutting the lens open.


 Yea I think you are correct here. The Passat B6 is the same way. 



Floof said:


> I've seen it done on an MKV so I don't see why you can't do it on an MKVI.
> 
> Video for HIDs:
> 
> ...


 Do NOT make this assumption. MK6 and B6 lamps are now (from what I'm reading) 'plastic welded' (or similar) and not put together the same as older lamps. 

Heating up the lamps will only melt the housings. So yea, as bsickpassat said....it's most likely going to need you to cut the housing open. Which isn't necessarily bad, but you'll have to plastic weld it back together. DO NOT try and glue it back - it will not hold moisture that way. Try finding a plastic welding tool (I've seen them around, just don't remember where).


----------



## Floof (Sep 21, 2010)

nater said:


> Yea I think you are correct here. The Passat B6 is the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah well thanks for the save, I'll edit mine in case anyone is just scrolling to read picture posts =p


----------

